# Scary Rescue



## Handsome Robb (Jul 25, 2011)

Working at the beach today, had a pretty scary one. 3 guards vs 4000 people and 1 1/2 miles of beach. One guard was on an emergency medical call, my partner was on the rescue board with a swimmer assist and I am in the tower with binos scanning when I hear screams for help about 400 meters away.

Jammed outta the tower and onto our PWC. I got to her right as she was going under, got her onto the rescue sled behind the ski, barely conscious and vomiting water profusely. Got back to the beach and got EMS en route. She's doing fine now, mom got my cellphone number and called me later that day. Pretty good feeling.

The 'Did that just happen part' came from the guy who was standing in front of our tower when I took off. Warned him multiple times to move but he never did. On my way out he caught a wicked shoulder on my way by, he was in the way and I had no choice, she was drowning and I had no other route to the PWC. When I showed back up on the beach with the patient he was screaming and yelling that I assaulted him. He stopped yelling when he realized that I was in the middle of a serious situation. Needless to say he got a hefty ticket from the park ranger for disorderly conduct and was escorted off the beach.

How can some people be so wrapped up in their own world that they can't understand that when things hit the fan they are about as important as a gnat compared to the girl's life that was nearly taken from her? You would think he'd realize that something was very wrong when a guard goes screaming through a swimmer only area on a jet ski...


----------



## Anjel (Jul 25, 2011)

I think you did the right thing.

Some people think they are the world and nothing else matters. I am sure he is the same kind of person who would try to pass an ambulance going lights and sirens.

Im glad the girl was ok. Job well done


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome.  It's overwhelmingly solo at times, lifeguarding.

Good for you, making sure that guy got a ticket. 

NO PARKING, FIRE LANE!


----------



## Luno (Jul 26, 2011)

Well done sir, if I'm ever in Tahoe, first round is on me.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool save! I can not imagine watching that many people. :wacko:

Some people think they own the place no matter how much effort is put into convincing them otherwise.  The guy deserved a ticket.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 29, 2011)

*Vacation lake lifeguarding is almost a subspecialty*

There's a psychology there (we used to call it "The Love Boat Syndrome", meaning "Leave home and your brian behind"), there's physiology (altitude and sun and alcohol and hormones), sociology (I used to HATE seeing one girl with two or three drunk guys, someone was going to get beaten up or try to "swim across"), and an overweaning sense of entitlement. 
Be careful, and enjoy!!!!


----------

